# Russian tortoise breeding



## Sombralocs (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!! I'm lookin to breed my russian tortoises, my male Russian is 4.5" and one female is 5.5" and the other female is barely over 4". Are they still to small to breed? If they are How long before they can breed? .
My male is always trying to mount the female and always manage to get in top of her.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2012)

The females are to small still, min. is 6 inches, 8 or more would be better.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

Your male, as males are, is enthusiastic.

However, they're too small by a few years yet.

Keep an eye on the girls. Russian males can harass too much. If one or both becomes withdrawn, or blood is drawn when he bites, you will need to separate him and just introduce him to mate when they are big enough.


----------



## Sombralocs (Jun 19, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Your male, as males are, is enthusiastic.
> 
> However, they're too small by a few years yet.
> 
> Keep an eye on the girls. Russian males can harass too much. If one or both becomes withdrawn, or blood is drawn when he bites, you will need to separate him and just introduce him to mate when they are big enough.



Thanks for the advice, and how many years you think before they are mature enough?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

Breeding depends on size not age, so it depends on how fast they grow


----------



## Sombralocs (Jun 19, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Breeding depends on size not age, so it depends on how fast they grow



Ok so how big they need to be before I try to breed them? I don't want to have them together if they are not ready because he is chasing her all the time


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2012)

6 inches for female minimum, 8 inches would be better.


----------



## Sombralocs (Jun 19, 2012)

dmmj said:


> 6 inches for female minimum, 8 inches would be better.



Ok thanks!! And the male how big he needs to be?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

Sombralocs said:


> Ok thanks!! And the male how big he needs to be?



From your description he's clearly going through puberty now. When they are ready, he will be too


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2012)

If your male is harassing the females already, I would say he is good to go. males only get 6 inches on average maximum.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

dmmj said:


> males only get 6 inches on average maximum.


 What can I say to that


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > males only get 6 inches on average maximum.
> ...


No comment


----------



## Sombralocs (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone!!!ðŸ˜ƒ

Thanks for the info everyone!! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Akronic (Jun 21, 2012)

i have also read that weight also plays a small role, some where around 800grams for the female if she is in the 6" range. males can be sexually mature much younger and lighter/smaller like 4 1/2-5" and around 500-600grams


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2012)

Be patient. Sometimes it still doesn't happen even when they have been big enough for years. There are many factors and many things we still do not understand. What you have been told above is good info, but understand we are talking about averages and generalities. You might not see an egg or a baby for 5-10 years. Some people never see a baby despite years of doing everything "right" with mature animals. Other people just throw some together and have success right off the bat.

For your tortoises, at their size, I would separate them. They will usually grow faster and be healthier if they are raised separately, and then you can introduce them for breeding as adults.


----------

